# Are you sold on Clarkson?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Atheltically and skills wise, hells yeah I am. However we see PG's that are supreme athletic freaks that can dribble and shoot come and go all the time (*cough* Smush Parker).

The good news is he's a hard worker and very willing learner. He's worked with Nash and Kobe said yesterday he's going to work with him this summer. The thing I want to see him improve the most is his craftiness between the three point line and basket. Yesterday he had this beautiful up-and-under on Chandler, but usually if he puts the ball on the deck his options are shut down if he can't get to the hoop. His midrange pull-up is already money.

In the end I would like the Lakers to continue to try to develop him and can see him being a 15-5-4 guy with a steal or two. Sadly I think he would of been an awesome PG to have along prime Kobe... but we might be in trouble if he's our best guard. Thoughts?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think he can become a 20pt 6 asts and 5rebs type of player as he develops and becomes more comfortable. While he's a bit old for a rookie at 22, he's really only 21 in basketball years because he sat out a year when he transferred to Mizzou. I think he needs to get stronger which will help with his explosion to the basket and finishing at the tim and he must continue to improve his shooting. He's already getting a reputation of being a hard worker and a student of the game which is exactly what I like to hear. Like Jamel said, I don't think he's the solution to our guard issue but he's certainly part of it.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes, I'm sold. Been wanting to make a thread about him, but didn't want to jinx him. He still does a lot of rookie things, namely getting lost on D, but that'll all come. He has the work ethic and right attitude to really continue improving. While's he's always going to be a natural scorer, he's looking increasingly comfortable making plays for others. And while he hasn't played under any sort of pressure, he hasn't backed down from anyone. He's had solid games against some elite PGs. 

Given the opportunity, I could see him being an above average starter/borderline star. 15-16 PPG, 5-6 asst best case. Gotta get better on D, though. He has the tools, just a rook. 

One thing's for sure, this dude was at least a first round talent, making a case for top 20 talent. Give Mitch credit for yet another solid 2nd round find.


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

He has the ability to play for sure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

never liked him...


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

e-monk said:


> never liked him...



That doesn't mean he can't play 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sold thus far. I like his size for a guard. I feel it'll make him a lot more solid defensively once he works on that part of the game and that it can create some mismatches as well offensively. I love that he's willing to put in the time and work to get better. I think him falling to the second round has made him play with a chip on his shoulder, and it's always a good thing to use as motivation, not just this season but for his entire career. Prove not only to himself but to other teams that he is much better than that. 

He hustles a lot, which I like. I haven't seen him give up on plays, though he does still make some mistakes, which is to be expected. I don't feel he's a prototypical PG in that he looks to score more than he does assist the ball, and that might not work so well next season if he's starting alongside Kobe (assuming we don't get Rondo). His mid-range game is money, though. Now it's time to work on getting inside the paint even more and having a better 3-point shot (I thought he shot well from deep in the summer but I don't think he really maintained that in the regular season unless I'm just trippin'). 

He looks good running the floor in the fast break which is nice to see because we're not normally a good fast break team. But he can still get much better in every aspect of the game, obviously.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

joudre said:


> That doesn't mean he can't play
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


sarcasm - I was begging Scott to play him in November


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and hell no to Rondo


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

yes. the dude has game and he is creative.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

He's the truth. You could see he had potential in last years summer league. At the beginning of the season you could tell that the game was way too fast for him, but now he has settled down and it's showing. 

He has the Kobe mindset, in that he plays with a chip on his shoulder and lives to see people regret their words. He is also a hard worker who strives to be the best. Those two qualities will ensure that he has a long career in the NBA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> *He's the truth.*
> * Kobe mindset*
> * chip on his shoulder*
> * lives to see people regret their words.*
> *strives to be the best.*


Wow, thats a lot of very high assumptions for a small sample size.

I'll just say he shows promise and shows early ability to have a high ceiling...but he still has to put in 2-4 years of HARD work to even have the chance of getting there.

Im praying for anything close to Lillard or Westbrook but I wont hold my breath


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Small smaple size so far.

I like his demeanor, hustle and athleticism.
Don't like his defense and long range.

SO FAR, he looks fine for a sub guard. Not starting material for a contending team.

But, obviously, he has plenty of time to develop.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Fun read

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2015/3/14/8212671/la-lakers-jordan-clarkson-nba-draft


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So Byron Scott is planning on starting Lin for the final 10 games or so and having Clarkson come off the bench. I don't have a clue why.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> sarcasm - I was begging Scott to play him in November


There's a difference between asking for him to be played to gauge his ability and develop him than being sold on the statement that he's a longterm solution. So please kindly answer the question.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

am I sold on him as a guy who can develop into a contributor on a strong team? yes, he has the athleticism and tools + from what I've read he has the right motor and attitude and you can see if even in a small sample size that the work with Nash has been paying benefits in small ways (better decision making, less turnovers, the occasional nifty dime)


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

He could very well end up being our best pick out of that draft.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He's undoubtely the lakers best rookie since Eddie jones.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

erm...?

best rookie season you mean (because mr bean only played 1100 minutes his first season)?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> So Byron Scott is planning on starting Lin for the final 10 games or so and having Clarkson come off the bench. I don't have a clue why.


Probably because the lakers won't be very good if clarkson is starting again next season so he wants to see how he handles the bench role. I bet his minutes likely won't change.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Probably because the lakers won't be very good if clarkson is starting again next season so he wants to see how he handles the bench role. I bet his minutes likely won't change.



I don't like that. Lin won't even be on the team next season. Why play him with the starters?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> erm...?
> 
> best rookie season you mean (because mr bean only played 1100 minutes his first season)?


Yes. 

Bynum and Kobe were both better players than I think he will become.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> I don't like that. Lin won't even be on the team next season. Why play him with the starters?


I already said why. It's not about Lin.

There's a difference mindset starting versus coming off the bench. Plus constantly changing the lineup might be for tanking purposes too.


----------

